# The T-shirt quilt that fits my Granddaughter to a T.



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

I've admired the beautiful quilts that others have shown on here, and loved the T-shirt quilts that are such keepsakes. Here is my contribution. This is a T-shirt quilt that I made for my Granddaughter, from the shirts she had saved from grade school through college. As she requested, I used every shirt and the quilt fits a queen sized bed. She loves it, and, for me, that is what it's all about! Thanks for viewing.


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

You did a beautiful job on the quilt. What a special gift for her.


----------



## agilitybritts (Jul 5, 2013)

Great job. How fun to have this as a reminder of her life.


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

Just looks so comfortable. What a great keepsake for her.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

From where are the Emerson Ts?


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Very cool! No wonder she loves it!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

SwampCatNana said:


> From where are the Emerson Ts?


From Emerson College in Boston.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

What a wonderful gift of love!


----------



## TXBARB (May 27, 2013)

It's a wonderful gift.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

What a beautiful momento! Lovely!


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

It is great


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

That is great!!


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Beautiful work!


----------



## YoK2tog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for the inspiration to get my grandsons ready for his graduation.........next year!!!!!!


----------



## mooseymom93 (May 1, 2013)

The quilt is lovely. What memories she will have from looking at each t-shirt and of you making it especially for her. My dd saved all of her various t-shirts from softball - rec and travel leagues thru college and had a quilt made.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

You did a great job -this will always be a favorite of hers!


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

How very special that is! A forever heirloom...


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

In one word beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

If your granddaughter valued these T-shirts enough to save them over the years....she will surely treasure the quilt you made for her....Nicely done!


----------



## Fiona41254 (Jan 15, 2013)

Beautiful job. Where did you find the pattern for a t shirt quilt? any tips on trouble spots? I'm going to start one and not sure where to begin. any ideas or hints would br greatly appreciated. tks Cathy


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

It looks really nice and I bet your granddaughter is thrilled.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Fiona41254 said:


> Beautiful job. Where did you find the pattern for a t shirt quilt? any tips on trouble spots? I'm going to start one and not sure where to begin. any ideas or hints would br greatly appreciated. tks Cathy


I started by roughly cutting the logos from the shirts and ironing on fusible interfacing, then cutting those pieces into squares or rectangles. The lengths didn't matter, but the widths all had to be the same. Then I made vertical strips with sashing between each piece. I had to do a little planning to get the strips all the same length. Then I sewed those strips together with vertical sashing strips. I sandwiched the quilt with the batting and a fleece sweatshirt fabric for backing, and tied the quilt along the vertical sashing. The border was the backing folded to the front. Hope this helps. Good luck and be sure to post the finished quilt.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

I like it!


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Lovely. They sure are a keepsake.

I have done a few of them. Several years ago I gave my college son one. He was amazed especially when he found one of his favorite T-shirts he had been looking for. LOL.

One the border I sewed several patches he had from boy scouts and skiing meets.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Very nice ! thanks for sharing


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

lil rayma said:


> From Emerson College in Boston.


Wonderful to know a college here in Boston has been immortalized wherever! :thumbup:


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Here is another posting on KP about T-shirt quilt

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-259036-1.html


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

this is so eye catching!! a job well done..i know she will cherish it always.
Blessings


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you, all, for your compliments. Totally appreciated.


----------



## Fiona41254 (Jan 15, 2013)

tks for the info. gonna try!


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Awesome  :thumbup:


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice! She should love it.


----------



## Joan Nasiatka (Sep 17, 2013)

You did a fantastic job!!!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

The black really focuses the eye on the colorful Tshirts. Very nicely done. A treasure!

Robin


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful work! Very nice.


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

Very beautiful!!! Soon, I will start making a quilt with my cousin. She lost lots of weight and from her old clothes (with African prints) we are going to make a quilt. So, those clothes will keep her warm anyway.
This is a lovely quilt you made, and what a lovely memories go with it!! Great job.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

When you made this quilt did you use the iron-on backing?


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

jaml said:


> When you made this quilt did you use the iron-on backing?


Yes, I used fusible interfacing to back each T-shirt piece.


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

No wonder she's crazy about it! It's such a personal tribute to her and this stage of her life.


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

That is so cool! Bet she loves it!


----------

